# Greetings from Seattle



## Adamich (May 18, 2009)

Hey fellas,

I roam this forums all the time and finally made myself join up.

My name is Jon Adamich and I just finished up my first year of undergrad, majoring in classical music composition.

Even though I'm no where as good as some of you guys on here, I still look forward to getting my music torn apart along with my self-confidence. Criticism is the best medicine (or was that happiness)?

Take it easy,
Jon


----------



## Niah (May 18, 2009)

Seattle rules, lots of great musicians.

Welcome to VI.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to VI Jon! Glad you found us - enjoy the forum!


----------



## artsoundz (May 18, 2009)

wow- so many neighbors here. I'm north of Seattle. Welcome!


----------



## chrisharang (May 20, 2009)

+1 from the Emerald City


----------



## Jack Weaver (May 20, 2009)

Yet another from Seattle, even though I'm in Tucson now. 

My wife's in Seattle this week helping her sister with the birth of her first child. I'm staying as far away as possible.


----------



## Adamich (May 27, 2009)

wow! I didn't know so many composers live in the heroine capital of the world :]. Just joking, it really is a beautiful city. 

To Jack: What a coincidence. My fiance is helping the same with her sister (back in san francisco). Thankfully I have a couple gigs I have to finish writing, sadly couldn't maker it over there :wink:


----------

